# Is she ready to leave the breeding trap?



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, I have a guppy and for the first time in my aquarium history I was able to get her (or any fish at that matter) to drop her fry in a breeding trap. I put her in like on weds. and fed her a bunch of tube worms (since that seems to induce labor). I spent the night at a friend's that night and when I came back there were 5 fry. I realize five is a low number for guppies (or is it?). She seems to have her appetite back though, and so far no new mini-fish seemed to have appeared, but she's still fat. Well, she's always fat but she only seems slightly thinner than when I put her in the trap. Is is "safe" to take her out now or should I wait a couple more days?

Thanks,
Betta splendens


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wait until tonight to see what happens, and if there aren't any more fry, go ahead and put her back in her main tank. 5 is a low number, but it happens.


----------

